# 2010 tiida write off or repairable???



## tiida_867 (Jan 22, 2015)

*hey my missus stacked her tiida yesterday. and we have a 2 week wait for the assessment. an iam 50/50 from what I think and others have said to weather its gunna be written off or they will fix it. ill put some pics up and see what yous think.*


----------

